# Central Machinery 300 Pound Mobile Base



## whitebeast88

great review chris,i bought one after reading other reviews for my jointer,just haven't putit together yet.thanks again for the review makes me feel more confident in its ability.


----------



## Chris208

These work great if you can get them together. The instructions are the worst I've ever seen. Completely useless. I started to put it together and got so frustrated by the experience that it ended up sitting in a corner for several months. Eventually I got it together, and it works well. I have it under my 14" Delta Bandsaw.


----------



## cutworm

Looks good. Thanks.


----------



## bobasaurus

I have one of these and it's great. It holds my bandsaw well, keeping it solid and still fairly mobile. I used some white oak for the stretchers… not sure how it would work with softer wood.


----------



## dustyal

I have one. I like it except a wheel melted. I have a flat tire.

I think one of my cleaning products leaked on it with chemical reaction.

Some plastics do that.


----------



## Dusty56

Nice video review : )


----------



## b2rtch

I have several of them for several years and they work great.

"These work great if you can get them together. The instructions are the worst I've ever seen. Completely useless."

Who needs instruction to put these together?
The way they go together is pretty obvious even without instruction.


----------

